# Squirrels



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So I am not into the furbear thing much. Are squirrels an animal with a specific season you can hunt them? And also do you need a license to hunt them? I know this is all in a proclamation somewhere but this is faster. If they are creating a problem on private ground can they be removed or killed?


----------



## kd7kmp (Sep 17, 2007)

Follow this link. http://wildlife.utah.gov/rules/R657-19.php

It should explain what you want to know.

Kevin


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks, nice to see you posting.


----------



## kd7kmp (Sep 17, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Thanks, nice to see you posting.


Thanks. I'm usually more of a lurker. But when I saw your post I had to comment as I had the same question about a year ago. I think that some of the non-protected game can provide excellent practice and even some decent eating during the off-season.

Kevin


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

What dose it matter if your posting long as your around. I probably post a little to much and am a little to addicted to this forum.


----------

